
Ask HN: Wife Wants to Learn HTML and CSS. Looking for Tutorials - pw6hv
My wife would like to learn some HTML and CSS in order to be able to develop the design of her web shop autonomously. Do you have any internet tutorial to suggest that she can follow? At the moment she has basic knowledge of CSS that she got by managing a Wordpress website. Thanks for your help!
======
based2
[https://themeisle.com/blog/css-in-wordpress/](https://themeisle.com/blog/css-
in-wordpress/)

[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Learn/CSS](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Learn/CSS)

[https://www.w3schools.com/css/](https://www.w3schools.com/css/)

[https://30-seconds.github.io/30-seconds-of-
css/](https://30-seconds.github.io/30-seconds-of-css/)

[https://tympanus.net/codrops/css_reference/](https://tympanus.net/codrops/css_reference/)

------
johncoltrane
Or she could hire a local professional.

